# Problemas con curl y php

## yealexxx

Hola que tal he intentado instalar moodle y me sale una leyenda como esta: 

```
Cada versión de Moodle tiene algún requisito mínimo de la versión de PHP y un número obligatorio de extensiones de PHP. Una comprobación del entorno completo se realiza antes de cada instalación y actualización. Por favor, póngase en contacto con el administrador del servidor si no sabes cómo instalar la nueva versión o habilitar las extensiones PHP.
```

Investigando un poco lei que me hacia falta instalar curl lo hice de la siguiente manera pero el problema persiste, alguien podria ayudarme

```
USE="zip xml apahce2 curl mysql gd" emerge php curl bzip2
```

----------

## gringo

y que versión php estás instalando ? Si has probado la marcada como estable en gentoo, prueba con la que está en ~arch ( testing).

saluetes

----------

## yealexxx

 *gringo wrote:*   

> y que versión php estás instalando ? Si has probado la marcada como estable en gentoo, prueba con la que está en ~arch ( testing).
> 
> saluetes

 

Utilizo la versión de php-5.3.8 y no encuentro ninguna marcada como inestable

----------

## yealexxx

 *gringo wrote:*   

> y que versión php estás instalando ? Si has probado la marcada como estable en gentoo, prueba con la que está en ~arch ( testing).
> 
> saluetes

 

----------

## gringo

una herramienta muy útil para saber que versiones hay de un paquete en portage es eshowkw ( dentro del paquete gentoolkit) :

```
-->eshowkw php

Keywords for dev-lang/php:

                   |                           | u     |  

                   | a a             p     s   | n     |  

                   | l m   h i m m   p s   p   | u s   | r

                   | p d a p a 6 i p c 3   a x | s l   | e

                   | h 6 r p 6 8 p p 6 9 s r 8 | e o   | p

                   | a 4 m a 4 k s c 4 0 h c 6 | d t   | o

-------------------+---------------------------+-------+-------

      [M]5.2.17    | + + + + + o o + + + + + + | o 5.2 | gentoo

-------------------+---------------------------+-------+-------

          5.3.6    | + + + + + o o + + + + + + | # 5.3 | gentoo

          5.3.6-r1 | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o o ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ | #     | gentoo

   [M]5.3.7_rc5    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o o ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ | #     | gentoo

          5.3.8    | + + + + + o o + + + + + + | o     | gentoo

-------------------+---------------------------+-------+-------

[M]5.4.0_alpha3    | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o o ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ | o 5.4 | gentoo
```

mira a ver si eres capaz de saber que requerimientos de php tiene la aplicación que estás intentando usar. Igual es que no fucniona con la serie 5.3.x o igual tienes que usar la rama experimental.

saluetes

----------

